# Papy Mac à pimper ?



## daftluce (9 Novembre 2011)

Salut les gens!
premier post pour moi sur le forum  j'ai fait l'acquisition dimanche dernière d'un vieux (mais costaud) imac g4! il tourne bien mais n'est pas du tout (mais pas duuuuu tout) a jour...
comment dois-je faire pour le mettre au gout du jour? (en esperant que ce soit possible...)

OS X 10.2.6... safari 2.0.1
bref... papy mac cherche stéroydes ^^'


----------



## Simbouesse (9 Novembre 2011)

Salut !

Ce qui serait bien c'est que tu nous en dises un peu plus sur les mensurations techniques de Papy Mac : Processeur et RAM notamment, afin que l'on puisse te conseiller au mieux !

(Je veux dire que peut être pour toi, le meilleur OS est celui installé... ou pas :mouais: )


----------



## tantoillane (10 Novembre 2011)

En effet, processeur et RAM seront un bon début. Mais de toutes façons les premiers 10.X ne sont pas terribles niveaux performances et les derniers ne sont pas compatibles PPC. Le bon équilibre selon moi serait 10.3 ou 10.4 suivant les caractéristiques de ton G4.


----------



## Simbouesse (10 Novembre 2011)

Avec un 1,5Ghz et 1Go de RAM par exemple, Tiger (OS X 10.4) serait très bien, très stable.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Novembre 2011)

Je rajouterais que dès 800~900 Mhz en G4, Tiger est à préconiser. 
C'est en tout cas mon expérience avec un iMac G4 15"(ou dans les environs) récupéré.


----------

